# house batteries



## fixit (Aug 15, 2009)

Whats the latest in high amperage -reasonable cost for 6-volt house batteries?????????


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 15, 2009)

Re: house batteries

Sorry....latest what?


----------



## C Nash (Aug 15, 2009)

Re: house batteries

Cost expect to pay around 160.00 each for good 6 volts unless you have connections. I got mine for 80.00 each  Interstate workaholic golf batteries are good


----------



## Kirk (Aug 16, 2009)

Re: house batteries

You can usually get good quality, golf cart rated batteries at either Sam's Club or Costco. These batteries have an excellent record and a reasonable cost.

Probably the best choice for the cost if you don't go to one of those would be the Trojan, T-105.


----------



## fixit (Aug 24, 2009)

Re: house batteries

Good afternoon
     Not much new on the motor yet. We just submitted the claim to my extended warranty today. 
    So whats the tip on batteries for $80.00   are they u2200.   Are there any more with longer amp hours @20 hrs?                         Thanks dave


----------



## C Nash (Aug 24, 2009)

Re: house batteries

Dave the only way to get the workaholic Interstate batteries for 80 bucks is to have a good source.  Expect to spend 160 each just across the counter. I will have to look to see which number they are but they are the same as came in my HR 2002 MH. Figure 7 years are pretty good service so went back with the same. My son has a auto repair shop and sells Interstate batteries so he order mine.


----------

